# unilateral screening mammogram



## metzger130 (Mar 8, 2018)

We billed a 77067 with a 52 LT modifier to show that the mammogram was only unilateral, not bilateral and insurance (Humana) is stating inappropriate modifier.  How are people getting unilateral screenings paid?

Thank you


----------



## luhre (Mar 8, 2018)

*Coding Data Analyst, CPC*

52 modifier would be correct but no LT or RT.


----------

